# My Little Ones



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of my kids. 

Sun and Lily. 


Harry


James


Berry


Dewie


Sun enjoying his bath


Harry chilling on the window grill


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Berry









Somehow my pictures aren't getting uploaded on a single post


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

They are absolutely beautiful, thanks for sharing  My little yellow recessive pied passed away last month..and I miss my yellow bird so much your Sun reminds me of him so much.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your very colourful flock, I love that pic of Sun bathing on his birdie bathtub!


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

kwatson said:


> They are absolutely beautiful, thanks for sharing  My little yellow recessive pied passed away last month..and I miss my yellow bird so much your Sun reminds me of him so much.


Ahhh ****. I am so sorry 

It is terrible parting with our little ones


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

aluz said:


> It's great to see your very colourful flock, I love that pic of Sun bathing on his birdie bathtub!


Thank you so much 

Sun used to be extremely playful when Moon was alive.

He hasn't visited the birdie cup since she passed away.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Juhi said:


> Ahhh ****. I am so sorry
> 
> It is terrible parting with our little ones


Yes it is, I'm very sorry about Moon also I love that name.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies are adorable!!

How to Post Pictures: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=175818*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

kwatson said:


> Yes it is, I'm very sorry about Moon also I love that name.


Thanks. She had a beautiful light blue coat whereas her partner was a fiery yellow. So named them after Sun and Moon. They reminded me of those.

I lost the first baby of my clutch as well: George.
He was a beautiful 1.5 month old baby. He was found dead in the bottom of the cage.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgies are adorable!!
> 
> How to Post Pictures: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=175818*


Thank you so much .

And I assimilated all the pictures in one post, thanks to the link that you posted. Looks much more organised.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*They are so adorable!!  thanks for sharing!!*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *They are so adorable!!  thanks for sharing!!*


Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

They are so cute! I like the names you picked out for them  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Birding said:


> They are so cute! I like the names you picked out for them  Thanks for sharing the pics.


Thank you 

The names have been chosen by my mum. I am terrible at naming.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

very very beautiful birds. I am glad to see others name their budgies with human names. One of mine is oliver


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

kcladyz said:


> very very beautiful birds. I am glad to see others name their budgies with human names. One of mine is oliver


Oliver is a lovely name. 

I have 12 budgies. Some of them have human names, some are named after their colour and characteristics. It is a mixture


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

They are all so beautiful, I like the names as well.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

LindseyLouWho said:


> They are all so beautiful, I like the names as well.


Thank you so much.

I love your kids: Gio, Dempsey and Memo. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Your little ones are so cute! I especially love the photo of Berry - what a sweet little fluffball.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

kspudz said:


> Your little ones are so cute! I especially love the photo of Berry - what a sweet little fluffball.


Thank you so much. 

Berry is indeed adorable :budgie:


----------

